# ..



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Very good. Do we get to see a picture?


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

...


----------



## Kokeshi (May 22, 2006)

Nice


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

...


----------



## BabyG (Nov 8, 2003)

Way to go! Have fun. 8)
:banana


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

Yay! Congrats! (with all the paperwork and negotiations..WOW!!!0

Take a road trip and visit me!!!lol


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

...


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

Your Awesome! :boogie :yay :boogie Outstanding!! Great Job! Major-Major Feat! YEAH for Nesteroff!!! :clap :banana :clap

People without SA have a hard time getting through the car buying process! :um And you did it! :nw

Now you can go _ZOOM'ing around town_........ 8) 8) 8)

Great looking Car!! Congrat's! 

This is what I always looked like everytime I purchased a new Truck (4 of them); they just wear you out after 4-5hrs.... :fall :lol


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

...


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, Nesteroff! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Cool. Good for you!


----------



## eleven11 (Jun 7, 2006)

thats really good nesteroff! enjoy the new ride :banana :banana :banana


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

thanks


----------

